# Radiant Barrier Dilemma



## thailen (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been researching radiant barriers for my attic, which has 6" of floor 
fiberglass insulation and noticed that there's a choice between single, double bubble barriers and layers of aluminum foil and other materials, with the cost the highest for the bubbles. Is there a significant difference in heat reflection, given the insulation already in place? Which should I buy?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Where do you live? Radiant barriers are not a good investment in all locations... Regardless, you need to maje sure that you attic is properly air-sealed and insulated to code before giving it any consideration.


----------



## thailen (Apr 10, 2011)

*Where do I live?*

In New Orleans, where summer usually lasts from April - November and winters are very mild.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought that radiant barriers in a hot climate were normally on the underside of the roof. The first result from a Google search seems to agree with me.
http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11680


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Your 6" of insulation is about R-20, yet your area, Zone #2, requires R-30. I would air seal, as H.S. said, then add 1/3 more to at least the minimum Code; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_11_sec002.htm

Gary


----------

